# 2010 Dogma limited edition bikes



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

There are a couple of limited edition 2010 Dogmas either in stock or coming available by August 15 to the US.


Dogma Di2 $15999
Di2 group, Talon Bars, Dura Ace 7850 C24 wheels
462 White/Red paint scheme 


Dogma Super Record $10999 
Super Record Group, Talon bars, Campy 2010 Black Shamal wheels
462 White/Red Paint Scheme 
464 Black/Silver/Red paint scheme


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*That's a lot of coin*

Too bad the gov't is not funding a cash for clunkers program towards the purchase of a new Dogma, though it looks like I would have to give you my Toyota 4Runner and $4-$5K for the Di2.

With the exception of the wheel spec, the pricing looks similar to the Prince Di2 build and the Prince Ltd when it first came out.

Since you are a dealer and seem to have good access to Gita, who is the Dogma marketed towards versus the Prince, since I think the frames are suppposed to retail at the same price (though it looks like the 08 and now 09 Prince frames have been discounted $1,500 - $1,000)? Thanks for the "insider" info.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish you were president. Cash for klunkers towards bikes sure makes a lot more sense than replacing with cars but that is a conversation for another day.

The new Dogma is marketed towards those that want the most technologically sophisticated frameset available. Basically, the design of the Prince was taken to a different level with the Dogma. The biggest issue for Prince owners will be not wanting to get rid of their Prince for a Dogma. 

there is some great info on the Dogma at the link below
http://www.pinarello.com/dogma/home.php


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

southparkcycles said:


> http://www.pinarello.com/dogma/home.php


Anyone else having problems with this site using Firefox 3.5? None of the buttons work and the only thing I see is the scrolling backdrop! Rebooting into Windows & using IE8 it works just fine.

Looking forward to seeing the MyWay options too, any indication on the price of a MyWay paint option SouthParkCycles?


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

southparkcycles said:


> there is some great info on the Dogma at the link below
> http://www.pinarello.com/dogma/home.php


Thanks for the link! I may not be able to afford it but going to the website sure does provide some serious drool factor.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Couldn't be cooler. I think I'd rather have a dogma than eps.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The my way option will be less than $600. Aparently the limited edition Dogmas came in yesterday. There were limited numbers available of Di2 bikes still available at the end of the day. Not sure about the super record bikes.


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

southparkcycles said:


> The my way option will be less than $600


Thanks, that seems in line with the basic Trek project one options


----------

